# Availability of iPhone 5 Accessories (cases) at Launch



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I know of the skin companies have shipping already (not sure if they're stocked in stores), but has anyone seen iPhone 5 accessories in the stores yet?? I'm talking about the Apple Retail stores and like Best Buy/Future Shop who might have had standing orders from manufacturers, just waiting for the official announcement on the 12th.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Not sure about other places besides bestbuy. Bestbuy has some cases listed, but it says they're not available yet. I think i'm going to buy the griffin reveal case. I'm going to keep as much factory plastic on it, until i can buy a case. Yeah everyone will make fun of me, but i don't care. 

Just checked bestbuy's website again, it shows most cases can be reserved. It doesn't show when they'll be in stock though.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I am liking these cases from  Fab.com. About the same price one would pay at Apple.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, just at my local Future Shop now. They've had purchase orders for new accessories for months. The manufacturers were making them under non-disclosure for this time. Cases and skins will be available for sale Friday. Right now, they're in the back of the store embargoed until launch. 

I would assume the Apple Store will have some too. 

Not sure what supply it will be.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I prepaid for an Otter case for my iPhone 5 on Monday. they are in the store, but not out of the boxes until Friday.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

So I walked into my local best buy. There were several iphone 5 cases. I made sure they said iphone 5, and not 4. There where about 4 or 5 different brands.

However, the one I want is not there, so I left empty handed.


----------



## Meiso (Jul 27, 2010)

The Future Shop I was at this morning had about 10 different cases on sale for the iPhone 5. I didn't like any of them so I'm going naked for now!


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Picked up an Incase slider yesterday at FS. But....thinking of trying an Otterbox. Anyone know if these are floating around at a FS or BB yet?


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I picked up a tech21 "Impact Snap case with Cover" at the Best Buy Mobile boutique at Carlingwood mall this morning. I absolutely love the case, better than any other iPhone case I've had in the past.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Anyone notice the selection at the Apple retail stores?


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

they had none for the iPhone 5 at the apple store here in Ottawa.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Picked up a Ideal Case for the iPhone 5 at Best Buy for $20.00. It offers some protection while I shop for the right one.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Adguyy said:


> they had none for the iPhone 5 at the apple store here in Ottawa.


Rideau or Bayshore?


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

ldphoto said:


> Rideau or Bayshore?


Bayshore.


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

*Case's*

Nothing available at the Apple Store in Burlington On
The only iPhone 5 accessories available are the USB/Lightning cable, and the Earpods


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Future Shop had about 20 different types of cases ranging from $20 to $60, and Zagg Invisible Shields for $20. Best Buy had 25-30 different cases, some different from Future Shop.

On one of my group deal emails, a third party sync cable PLUS 30-pin adapter are being sold for $15. Might get in on this early.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

All I wanted was a bumper with metal buttons. Couldn't find anything locally, so I ordered from eBay.

Black Cool Classic Bumper Case Cover Skin Metal Buttons For iPhone 5 5G 5TH | eBay


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

John Clay said:


> All I wanted was a bumper with metal buttons. Couldn't find anything locally, so I ordered from eBay.
> 
> Black Cool Classic Bumper Case Cover Skin Metal Buttons For iPhone 5 5G 5TH | eBay


awesome bumper. thanks for the lead. ordered one as well.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

I picked up the Cygnett Carbon Fiber Snap case for my white iPhone 5, mainly because it included a screen protector. I also just grabbed a orange bumper off ebay aha I did the same John and made sure it was metal buttons, to hold me over until some of the nicer cases get released/become more available. 
Feel free to check out my review of the Cygnett Case 
iPhone 5 Cygnett Carbon Fiber Case Review - YouTube


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

Got a griffin reveal case and zagg HD screen shield for free from Future Shop.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I got the Case Mate rPET 100% Recycled slim case in translucent black at Best Buy. Looks great with my black iPhone but pricey at $35.

rPet Recycled Plastic Case for iPhone 5 | Case-Mate


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

go_habs said:


> I picked up the Cygnett Carbon Fiber Snap case for my white iPhone 5, mainly because it included a screen protector. I also just grabbed a orange bumper off ebay aha I did the same John and made sure it was metal buttons, to hold me over until some of the nicer cases get released/become more available.
> Feel free to check out my review of the Cygnett Case
> iPhone 5 Cygnett Carbon Fiber Case Review - YouTube


Where did you find the Cygnett case? May want to have a look at one of those!


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

mixedup said:


> Where did you find the Cygnett case? May want to have a look at one of those!


Future shop! Rlly impressed with the build quality so far loving it! 34.99$ Including a screen shield cant go wrong with that. Anyone wondering about screen shields take a look at my youtube for the SGP crystal Clear shield install/review Ive found SGP screen protectors to be the best because of there ease of use to install, crystal clear quality and no "orange peel" feel like invisible shields have.
iPhone 5 Screen Protector Steinheil Series | SPIGEN SGP
iPhone 5 SGP Crystal Clear Screen Shield Install/Review - YouTube


----------



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

Vancouver's Pacific Centre's Apple Store has no iPhone 5 cases and hopes to get them 'in the immediate future'


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I rejected the Otter case in favour of this Seidio case and love it for my white iPhone 5. This thing is feather light, yet very strong:

SEIDIO | ACTIVE Case for Apple iPhone 5


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Got myself the griffin reveal in white. I like the transparent back, but it shows every spec of dust. Oh well, i'll live it.

Saw the cygnett cf case, and yeah its nice as well.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

John Clay said:


> All I wanted was a bumper with metal buttons. Couldn't find anything locally, so I ordered from eBay.
> 
> Black Cool Classic Bumper Case Cover Skin Metal Buttons For iPhone 5 5G 5TH | eBay


Looks a lot like these:

Protective ABS Frame Case for iPhone 5 - Transparent + Black - Worldwide Free Shipping - DX

Protective ABS Frame Case for iPhone 5 - Black - Worldwide Free Shipping - DX

I have these on order from DX. Hopefully they will get here fast (and before my 5).


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

SINC said:


> I rejected the Otter case in favour of this Seidio case and love it for my white iPhone 5. This thing is feather light, yet very strong:
> 
> SEIDIO | ACTIVE Case for Apple iPhone 5


SINC, nice looking case. 

I wonder if it will cause any reception issues? I read somewhere that the top and bottom areas on the back are supposed to be metal free as those are the new antenna locations.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

i'm holding out for Gelaskins to have their hard cases available. I really loved their iPhone 4 hard case.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

chimo said:


> SINC, nice looking case.
> 
> I wonder if it will cause any reception issues? I read somewhere that the top and bottom areas on the back are supposed to be metal free as those are the new antenna locations.


It's not metal, it is plastic and silicone, so no reception issues at all. It was $44.95:



> The design and materials in the plastic and silicone provide users with improved device grip, while the rubberized coating on the exoskeleton makes it easy to slip the case in and out of a pocket or purse.


You first slide the iPhone into the silicone case, then the plastic case clips over that. Kind of like two cases in one, but incredibly light with a sturdy clip to boot.

Here is a shot of the actual case with the white iPhone:


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

SINC said:


> It's not metal, it is plastic and silicone, so no reception issues at all. It was $44.95:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks SINC, I think I need to read more carefully!


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

go_habs said:


> I picked up the Cygnett Carbon Fiber Snap case for my white iPhone 5, mainly because it included a screen protector.


Just picked up the Cygnett brushed aluminum case. Essentially the same one as yours, just a different back. Loving it. Nice and thin. 

Included screen protector is the static kind and I got one piece of dust under it, but I have some Bestskinsever on order. 

Strange that the Apple Store has no cases, but Futureshop and Best Buy do!


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Where did you guys get the Cygnett cases and screen protectors?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

FlaminWiz said:


> Where did you guys get the Cygnett cases and screen protectors?


Futureshop had three different Cygnett cases, which include screen protectors (though they are the static kind, which I never have luck with and that continued this time with some dust flecks under it - waiting on some bestskinsever to arrive).

One note about my Cygnett case. It has a brushed aluminum back and it definitely affects reception a tiny bit. I can see my wifi and cellular bars go down when I put the case on if I am in a place without really strong signal.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

What three colors?
Did they have a carbon fibre one too?


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

okcomputer said:


> Futureshop had three different Cygnett cases, which include screen protectors (though they are the static kind, which I never have luck with and that continued this time with some dust flecks under it - waiting on some bestskinsever to arrive).
> 
> One note about my Cygnett case. It has a brushed aluminum back and it definitely affects reception a tiny bit. I can see my wifi and cellular bars go down when I put the case on if I am in a place without really strong signal.


A friend of mine picked that one up after I advised him about Apple's advice not to cover either antenna with metal.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

FlaminWiz said:


> What three colors?
> Did they have a carbon fibre one too?


Carbon Fibre, Brushed Aluminum and a brighter aluminum.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

okcomputer said:


> Carbon Fibre, Brushed Aluminum and a brighter aluminum.


The case looks very nice - it maintains the slim profile of the phone.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm hoping I can find the carbon fibre version of the Cygnett cases. It would nicely complement my MBP.


----------



## Seagull21 (Sep 23, 2008)

I was surprised how many cases futureshop and best buy had this week. Now lighting cables, that's another story.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I bought a rocket fish hard case for my phone, and now I'm just waiting for my pro clips adjustable mount for my car, so I can keep my phone in the case.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Seagull21 said:


> I was surprised how many cases futureshop and best buy had this week. Now lighting cables, that's another story.


Not many around, though my local Apple Store got tonnes on Monday.


----------



## FlaminWiz (Feb 18, 2008)

Any good screen protectors out there?


----------

